# Equestrian sports in Rio



## armchair_rider (10 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19214697

I've just found the above article which says that the equestrian sports will not be isolated at Rio but will be on a site with several others. Whilst this suggests there won't be a huge, Germany defeating, XC course it does seem like good news overall. Plus it will be a nice change for the riders not to be on an isolated site. Thoughts?


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

armchair_rider said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19214697

 Whilst this suggests there won't be a huge, Germany defeating, XC course
		
Click to expand...

what a superlative phrase!

I don't know what is to be done about the conundrum that is Olympic 3DE - it makes it all very non representative. But clearly, we don't want the lower half of the table missing presumed dead by the end of the second day.


----------

